# Coconut oil substitute?



## Stellagirl (Jan 13, 2013)

What can I substitute coconut oil with and get the same basic results?
Someone said palm kernel flakes..yes, no?
I've been trying to use the soap calculator, I feel like I'm back in algebra class...which by the way...I failed!
Thanks for your comments.
I want to use olive oil, Shea butter and mango butter...
Got a good 5# recipe?
Thanks again!:-?


----------



## serenaglynn (Jan 13, 2013)

I substituted lard the other day and apart from having to mask the smell cos its nasty smelling when melted it seemed to go ok!


----------



## squigglz (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd say palm kernel oil or babassu oil if you're trying to keep away from animal derived oils  ^^


----------



## VanessaP (Jan 13, 2013)

Lard gives a creamier, less stripping soap than coconut does. The next closest to coconut is PKO then babassu. PKO is the middleman, pricewise, with Babassu being the most expensive.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 13, 2013)

Lard is chemically more similar to palm oil than coconut or PKO.

PKO is only slightly more expensive than coconut if you buy from Columbus Foods.

Which lye calculator are you using?  soapcalc.net is easy peasy - plug in your oils, it spits out your water and lye amounts.  No algebra required.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 13, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Lard is chemically more similar to palm oil than coconut or PKO.
> 
> PKO is only slightly more expensive than coconut if you buy from Columbus Foods.
> 
> Which lye calculator are you using?  soapcalc.net is easy peasy - plug in your oils, it spits out your water and lye amounts.  No algebra required.



I finally understand soapcalc! Yay! (I can't belive it confused me so much!)


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 13, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I finally understand soapcalc! Yay! (I can't belive it confused me so much!)



Trust me, I didn't get SoapCalc at first either. It was just so bizarre to me, it was like trying to read ancient Greek while on fire. I mean, I'd be on fire, not the words. Or something. *

Anyway it was painful.



*not good at analogies


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 14, 2013)

Gryfonmoon said:


> Trust me, I didn't get SoapCalc at first either. It was just so bizarre to me, it was like trying to read ancient Greek while on fire. I mean, I'd be on fire, not the words. Or something. *
> 
> Anyway it was painful.
> 
> ...


I've been using brambleberry for my recipies, but I finally sat down and watched multiple youtube videos on it. Thank goodness for technology gryfonmoon!

I loved the analogy


----------

